# Gleichgewichtige Layouts



## metty (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich stehe ein wenig auf dem Schlauch heute mit meiner Kreativität  und da dachte ich, ich könnte euch mal fragen. Also: Ich muss für das Fach "Gestaltung" in der Berufsschule 2 gleichgewichtige Layouts machen.

Das erste soll symmetrisch sein (Blindtext + 2 Bilder + Headline) und das zweite asymmetrisch (Blindtext + 1 Bild + Headline).

Beide sollen im A4 Hochformat angefertigt werden und 4farbig sein. Die Bilder sollen verschieden sein.

Hat jemand von euch einen Vorschlag? *gg*


----------



## Ina04 (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
also hier jetzt ganz einfach: links symmetrisch, rechts asymmetrisch.
Bei einem symmetrischen Layout liegt die Achse in der Mitte. Von dieser „spiegeln“ sich die anderen Formen nach rechts und links. 
Assymetrie ist freie Ordnung. Schwerpunkt liegt meistens seitlich oben oder unten und von dem gehen steigernde Bewegungen aus.


----------



## metty (17. Februar 2005)

Wow, Danke! Hat mir weitergeholfen.
Ich kann meine fertigen Layouts ja dann hier mal präsentieren


----------

